# Penguin challenge



## mikeydt1 (May 6, 2021)

Penguins have the capability to survive where there is limited fresh water but what is that helps them survive in such places?


----------



## Contused (May 6, 2021)

They are able to remove salt from their bloodstream.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 7, 2021)

it is not to do with the blood it is something else they can do keep going though


----------



## Leadinglights (May 7, 2021)

Because they eat fish. Fish have a high water content.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 7, 2021)

wrong answer but keep trying and gl


----------



## pm133 (May 7, 2021)

mikeydt1 said:


> Penguins have the capability to survive where there is limited fresh water but what is that helps them survive in such places?



The plastic wrappers they come in?
I prefer Hob Nobs though.

ETA. ......I may have misunderstood this thread.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 7, 2021)

i knew the chocolate ones would come in to play used to love them as a kid think i like the mint ones.


----------



## Andy HB (May 10, 2021)

Penguins have no concept of social distancing and are pretty good line dancers in blizzards. Well, the blokes that are left with the chicks are, when the ladies are off enjoying themselves somewhere else.

That's my answer, by the way.


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2021)

They’ve got a special gland at the back of their nasal passages that filter out salt from any salt water they drink, then they secrete it out with a constantly runny nose. The iguanas that live by the sea in the Galápagos Islands have a similar set up, but they squirt it out. 

Penguins also live in snowy areas. Snow is frozen fresh water, so as it melts, they can preen their feathers to get fresh water. I would have thought that was screamingly obvious.


----------



## mikeydt1 (May 12, 2021)

Mike nice good description and well done for getting the correct answer.  i thank all those who took part in this challenge.


----------



## Gwynn (May 12, 2021)

My sister cracked up in hysterical laughter many years ago after asking me a simple question...

'Do you have a pen Gwynn'

Makes me chuckle every time I remember it.


----------

